

'The Icarus Deception' By Seth Godin [video] - techn9ne
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/31/the-icarus-deception-by-s_n_2389148.html

======
cynthiaherald
His use of Kickstarter was pretty interesting in this case. I think he funded
the book in 2 hours and now is funded 10X what he was looking for. He proved
demand before anything else, minimizing the blind risk for the publisher.
Given the state of the book publishing industry, he could have created a new
model for future authors/publishers.

